# Shrimp and dwarf corys?



## Jack B (2 Mar 2020)

Hi everyone, 

I've belatedly discovered this forum (I know!) after getting some way with my first ever aquascape - pic attached. 

I'm keen to set up some beach areas at the front. That idea prompted the thought of dwarf corys playing in the sand...but I also want to keep shrimp. Would salt and pepper corys stress shrimp too much? Are there any more suitable shrimp-friendly fish who would enjoy sifting through sand? 

Thanks, 
Jack


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (2 Mar 2020)

They should be fine with shrimp


----------



## mort (3 Mar 2020)

I agree you should be fine with adult shrimp and habrosus as they are tiny but it would be best to add plenty of cover if you want the shrimp to breed because shrimplet's are absolutely tiny and most fish will make a meal of them.


----------



## zozo (3 Mar 2020)

Corys are really adorable and gentle little fish and they do not know any aggression. I have 10 Pygmaea Corys with loads of cherry shrimp living together like one happy family. 

Tho the scape has a lot of nooks and crannies and a few caves. And the corys if given one are absolute cave dwellers. Many times i don't see them and they are all hidden away in one or both caves.

It's a funny sight if they are out and something moves near the tank i see them all shoot in.


----------



## Fisher2007 (3 Mar 2020)

Sorry to hijack the thread but what are the cories like with digging?  I like the idea of them but don't want soil everywhere (my amanos already give me enough hassle in that area as it is!)


----------



## mort (3 Mar 2020)

The pygmy cories are left snuffly than regular cories who are more likely to disturb the substrate, they will still go through the substrate a bit but spend quite a lot of time just whizzing around the tank if you have enough of them.


----------



## Jack B (4 Mar 2020)

Really appreciate the replies, thanks everyone. I'm going to put stone chips around the sandy areas to try and limit the spread of sand from enthusiastic Cory digging!


----------

